# Apisto pandurini



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently got 4 apisto pandurini currently small abou 1/2" - 3/4". One is really blue compared to others with no visable side black patches (read that's distinct for females) other 3 have patches and lighter in colour. Crossing fingers I got a 3-1 female to male. Here's the guy I think is male. Female pictures to come. 

This guy loves to swim in the open area and keep the other 3 semi hidden.. Until the big flame cockatoo comes and puts him in his place.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Just an update these guys are starting to show great colour and two have seemed to taken a liking to each other. The female is bright yellow and I have observed them going into the one cave together. They also both seem to constantly work together chasing the other two which have now turned out to be another male and female.


----------

